# used ruger gp 100 ss 4"



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello all. I am a true newbie to handguns. I don't currently own one but will be buying one within the next few weeks. A co-worker has a 4" ss gp100 he is thinking about selling. He mentioned it friday as we were about to leave work. He said he has owned it for a few years now and that it is in great condition, sounds like he has fired less than 1000 rds with it. I would like some feedback on what to look for in a quick visual inspection (remember I am an extreem newbie to handguns), also what would be a fair price for this gun.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

A good way to get an idea of how much a used firearm cost is to check out the going asking prices on a website like:

GunsAmerica

http://www.gunsamerica.com/

There is a post on this forum in the General Revovler area (I think) on how to judge a used revolver. It may be sticky.

One thing about a Ruger GP100 is its deserved reputation for durability. I've heard of gun ranges that rent guns, having a GP with an excess of 10,000 rounds through it and its still working. If you come across a ragged GP100 keep in mind what someone had to do to make it like that.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

On Amazon you can buy gun bibles and other gun books to help determine values.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

My son got one a little over a year ago. He added a Hi Viz front sight and loves it. I am looking to get one for myself. They are very durable and unless he has done something dumb, it shouldn't have any problems. Used prices tend to go 325-400. Better deals can be found but you have to wait for them.


----------



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

*no luck*

my co-worker is keeping his ruger


----------

